# T5 - High Output pendant



## Green Reef (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought I'd ask for a bit of advice in my choice for lighting on a 55"X18"X18" Tank.

My first choice is a 54W x 4 T5 - High Output pendant suspended over the top. 

Has anybody run a similiar setup with success? I'd really like to find out if Glosso would carpet out or stem up with this much lighting. 

The tank will be running fully pressurised CO2 and ferts added. 

Any advice very much apprieciated.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Read this thread

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lighting/39936-researching-t5-fixtures-2.html

TEK is the way to go.

See this thread for hanging ideas.

http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=1128.0

or here

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ojects/38593-hanging-my-tek-over-my-75-a.html

TEK and T5 will grow anything you have. It does penetrate much deeper then CF or standard flourescent.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

here is another good thread

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../34149-the-rules-of-lighting-for-planted.html


----------



## Green Reef (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks goalcreas, those where useful links - especially the lighting chart. I've not had any experience with T5 lighting, but from the sounds of it, 4 X 54w would be a good choice. 

How would you say T5's compare next to metal halides?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've used both MH and Tek 54 watt x 4 lighting over my 75 gallon of similar dimensions. The MH was too much light. I was trimming constantly. The Tek is still lots of light and is just right in my opinion. Glosso will definitely carpet the bottom using this light assuming it is planted properly.


----------



## carb850 (Mar 7, 2007)

Aquactinics is supposed to have a fantastic T5 setup also. I believe it has better reflectors than the TEK and also comes with a cooling fan.

http://www.premiumaquatics.com/aquatic-supplies/Aquactinics.html


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have yet to use MH, so I can't really say on that, but they will run cooler and cheaper.

I also have heard good things about the Aquactinics, keep in mind it is more money, but it also has a fifth light. Don't know if you need it for that tank, but couldn't hurt unless it is too much for the all day or the mid day blast, but I guess you could take a bulb out. Just make sure it won't harm your ballast if ran empty.

From the Aquatinics add
All fixtures come with 95% reflectivity Miro IV full-length individual reflectors for maximum light propagation.

The old Tek also was 95%, but the newer fixtures come with the newer reflectors FWIU and they are now 98% plus reflective.

The aquatinics reflector does ALSO come with the protective shield (A $30 value if you need one for TEK) but like TEK, does not come with Legs or a Hanging Kit.

Tek does come with hanging brackets that you can use with some chain / wire rope and some "S" hooks or other fasteners, so check and see what is in the Aquatinics box, hopefully they also have the BRACKETS


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

One last thought.
The Tek mounts all 4 lilghts straight across, and this will have all reflectors pointing down so all light is reflected as close to stratigh down as possible.

The Aquatinics has the lights mounted in a BOW shape and It looks as though the reflectors might slightly point towards a focal point (like a parabola). Now this might be a good thing, or it might not, hard to say if it will make a difference. 
It might point inward so that more light goes into the tank and less is lost out the front or back.
Or
It might bounce light off itself kind of goofy and waste some of the effiency.

I have NO IDEA and am not an expert on this type of engineering, so somebody who knows more about this will have to confirm or deny what I am talking about.


----------



## Green Reef (Apr 26, 2007)

Guys - thanks for the advice.

The TEK lighting sounds awesome from what I've read. Unfortunatly, I live in New Zealand - and while the country is amazing, the selection of products is limited compared to the US.

The light that I have my eye on is the Weipro LC 120










I don't suppose anyone here has used this unit?


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Nope. Whats the cost on the unit? Hows shipping from US to NZ?


----------



## Green Reef (Apr 26, 2007)

It works out to be $300 USD, so it's a pretty reasonable price. The problem we have in importing electrics from the US is that we're on 240v as you yanks are on 110v (The 110 system is much better IMO, getting shocked from 240 really hurts). The power converters are expensive, and make me nervous when you're dealing with lighting that's on all day.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Green Reef said:


> It works out to be $300 USD, so it's a pretty reasonable price. The problem we have in importing electrics from the US is that we're on 240v as you yanks are on 110v (The 110 system is much better IMO, getting shocked from 240 really hurts). The power converters are expensive, and make me nervous when you're dealing with lighting that's on all day.


I found em online for about 30 bucks. In the grand scheme of things, it would be totlly worth it after owning one of these puppies.


----------

